# Step two of my (nearly) free pig house!



## jennbuker (May 27, 2013)

I'm not able to post pictures (YET!), but I'm excited to report that we finished the pig house today!  The only out of pocket expenses were 2 sheets of plywood (the rest we used were pieces that we just had hanging around, and 3 sheets that were left over at my ex-husband's job site) and some galvanized metal roofing (that we got VERY cheap - less than $5 for the three sheets we used!).  Other that that we used matierials that we scavenged from around our house!  It looks SO AWESOME!  

We get our three little pigs in two weekends!!!  YAY!


----------



## crzybowhntr (May 27, 2013)

Awesome. We are raising our first one this year and so far it has been fun.


----------



## Harbisgirl (May 28, 2013)

Congrats! I can't wait to see pics


----------

